# Go sms or handcent vs Stock your thoughts?



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

I was just wondering what advantages each one has OUTSIDE of themes. Something I just noticed that I didnt know any msg program could do and that was that stock was able to DL a mms without disconnecting from wifi, I have never been able to do that before. Everytime Ive ever gotten a phone or reset it Ive always instantly did go or handcent so im wondering whats special about the stock messaging app. Please dont just flame and tell me to search or some crap. Programs get updated and have new things and I dont want to read the same topic from 3 years ago that everyone keeps pointing to.


----------



## Capt.D (Jun 7, 2011)

I've always used handcent but I've been using stock since getting the Nex. I've had no problems sending pics, I guess it could be a bit prettier but it does work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

I came from the htc hero on sprint... my 3g coverage was so bad that the stock sms app couldnt download mms hardly ever at all, I HAD to use handcent or go sms to get it to download, dunno why, So i have always been biased against stock so Im hoping people who are adament users of stock can tell me why its amazing on the nex.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love Go SMS. I love how you can customize your conversations. You can even lock some so other ppl don't read it or just put a lock on the app itself. and you can have text message be sent at a certain time. I Also used handcent and I didn't like as much couldn't customize as much and it froze even if I didn't have a lot of text on it. And stock I just don't like how it's so plain. It works fine and everything but I wanna customize.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

I use Go SMS. Just has a lot more options than stock and the pop-up is really handy. Used Handcent for a LONG time too but eventually switched to Go SMS because it just had a nicer looking UI and some nice themes.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I've used handcent for years for customized purposes and prefer it over any other programs. Stock is good in a pinch, but like things my way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thor0510 (Feb 10, 2012)

I used handset for a long time. Mainly because I can set individual notification tones to specific contacts. Never had any problems either. Haven't tried go SMS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I use the stock SMS app, I have no reason to switch off of stock as it does everything that I need it to do.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Started with Handcent, moved onto GoSMS. I like the look and features of Go better. Can't handle the stock app not having pop up and quick reply.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've used handcent on my past phones just so I could have custom notifications (vibration pattern and notification light). I like the stock messaging app now. I'm using light flow now for notifications so I get custom notifications and a slick, not bloated, messaging app.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Handcent for over 2 years. I've tried switching but I keep going back haha


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

Been using GoSMS for a few years and as stated the customization is great. Not sure I could do without the pop ups.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

has anyone tried stock with a pop up msg add on?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer handcent to Go sms. That being said, I've always used handcent, but on ICS it seems to lag. I don't think they have it optimized for ICS yet (even though they say it is). So I use SMS Popup now. All it does is give the popup messages like handcent, in conjunction with the stock sms app. It's only 647KB compared to handcents 2.45MB, and still allows custom contact notifications and the popups.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> has anyone tried stock with a pop up msg add on?


Check the post above...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Started with Handcent, moved onto GoSMS. I like the look and features of Go better. Can't handle the stock app not having pop up and quick reply.


I like Handcent better, but like you, I can't handle the stock app not having a popup and quick reply. Without that, it takes far too much work to reply to a text.


----------



## nedenspreden (Jul 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I use the stock SMS app, I have no reason to switch off of stock as it does everything that I need it to do.


This sums up my feelings too, in addition to also being a Penguins fan.


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

Go SMS has better mms compression imo. Sometimes my pictures won't make it. To T-Mobile user when using handcent

sent from my super gnex


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

anyone care to explain why they stay with stock msg app or is it kinda like the people who stay on stock launcher as opposed to nova lol.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> anyone care to explain why they stay with stock msg app or is it kinda like the people who stay on stock launcher as opposed to nova lol.


The most popular replacements (handcent and GO SMS) are bloated as hell, in my opinion. I only want different notifications for a few contacts. I don't want the pop up thing every time I get a text (I'd get an iPhone I wanted interrupted with texts), I don't want themes as long as it looks good, etc. The ICS messaging app is better than any previous Android messaging app.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> Stock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


why stock though you not a customizing kind of person?


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

I used handscent for 2 years. Now I use stock with a blacked out theme. Like others have said, the light flow makes stock nice to use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Stock.. because.. it works?

I'm a minimalist, and the stock app does what it was meant to do.. sends/receives sms/mms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

You know i tried lightflow cant seem to get it to work like it should, batterys at 10pct its set to do the battery low red color at 15pct yet nothing happens.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I prefer handcent to Go sms. That being said, I've always used handcent, but on ICS it seems to lag. I don't think they have it optimized for ICS yet (even though they say it is). So I use SMS Popup now. All it does is give the popup messages like handcent, in conjunction with the stock sms app. It's only 647KB compared to handcents 2.45MB, and still allows custom contact notifications and the popups.


I had this same problem going on for so long and it was really pissing me off, I even went back to the stock app and tried go sms. Turns out the problem wasn't the app, it was my keyboard. Hasn't lagged since then. Give it a shot if you feel like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gosms here. love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I've used Handcent ever since I had an OG and even used it on my Nexus until recently. After installing the inverted Google Apps though, I went back to the stock messaging with customizable notifications though LightFlow. My biggest gripe against the stock app was the white background. Now that it's been blacked out, I don't mind it at all.


----------



## tct08 (Jul 16, 2011)

I use GoSMS because of the popup and other customizations, however it also does something else stock doesn't. Perhaps I'm missing something really obvious, but there doesn't seem to be a way to send texts to a preset group in the stock app. I know you can enter multiple recipients, but there is no way to just select a group and have it fill out everyone in the group.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

mjforte said:


> I've used Handcent ever since I had an OG and even used it on my Nexus until recently. After installing the inverted Google Apps though, I went back to the stock messaging with customizable notifications though LightFlow. My biggest gripe against the stock app was the white background. Now that it's been blacked out, I don't mind it at all.


Lol same

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Smootee said:


> I had this same problem going on for so long and it was really pissing me off, I even went back to the stock app and tried go sms. Turns out the problem wasn't the app, it was my keyboard. Hasn't lagged since then. Give it a shot if you feel like it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good to know! I can't change keyboards though cuz I have to have my swype. Maybe it will be smoother when the official swype supporting the GN is released. But honestly I'm liking this Popup SMS paired with stock because it's very light weight and smooth.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Good to know! I can't change keyboards though cuz I have to have my swype. Maybe it will be smoother when the official swype supporting the GN is released. But honestly I'm liking this Popup SMS paired with stock because it's very light weight and smooth.


yea Im liking it so far too I just really miss a bit more color in it lol.


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Good to know! I can't change keyboards though cuz I have to have my swype. Maybe it will be smoother when the official swype supporting the GN is released. But honestly I'm liking this Popup SMS paired with stock because it's very light weight and smooth.


Quick question. Is the LED notification working for you with Popup SMS? I've installed it, but when I test the notifications, I don't get a blinking LED.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Quick question. Is the LED notification working for you with Popup SMS? I've installed it, but when I test the notifications, I don't get a blinking LED.


Ya, it works for me. You have to disable the stock sms app notifications and enable popup sms notifications. I also have contact notifications set.

Edit: I just tried 'test notification' on popup sms and it doesn't test the LED I guess. The LED does work when actual texts come through.


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Miui stock mms I think is the best but for those who aren't on a miui ROM, I would choose go sms


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Ya, it works for me. You have to disable the stock sms app notifications and enable popup sms notifications. I also have contact notifications set.
> 
> Edit: I just tried 'test notification' on popup sms and it doesn't test the LED I guess. The LED does work when actual texts come through.


Begs the question then, what color LED notification do you have set? I tired the Blue, and even when I get a new SMS, no LED for me.

Did you happen to set any custom LED settings?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Begs the question then, what color LED notification do you have set? I tired the Blue, and even when I get a new SMS, no LED for me.
> 
> Did you happen to set any custom LED settings?


I have it set to blue. Magenta for one contact. I think it comes stock yellow. I'm not sure what the problem is for you. No offense... but you do have 'Enable notifications' & 'Blink LED' checked right? Do you have lightflow or a ROM that controls LED also?


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I have it set to blue. Magenta for one contact. I think it comes stock yellow. I'm not sure what the problem is for you. No offense... but you do have 'Enable notifications' & 'Blink LED' checked right? Do you have lightflow or a ROM that controls LED also?


Have it checked. No Lightflow installed. ROM is 4.0.4 stock/rooted. Weird. Can't get it to work on mine for whatever reason.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I wonder if it's 4.0.4, since it's not official yet. The dev may not have the app compatible to 4.0.4 yet.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you testing the LED with the screen off? It doesn't work when the screen is on. A lot of phones are like this.


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Are you testing the LED with the screen off? It doesn't work when the screen is on. A lot of phones are like this.


I am. I do the test and turn the screen off.

I'm thinking it may be a 4.0.4 issue as well. I'll email the dev and see what he says.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Are you testing the LED with the screen off? It doesn't work when the screen is on. A lot of phones are like this.


Just tried, that doesn't work either.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> I'm thinking it may be a 4.0.4 issue as well. I'll email the dev and see what he says.


Probly the best idea


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

Weird. I was in the kitchen making dinner, got a text, and when I came back to the living room, LED was blinking away blue as can be. lol


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Weird. I was in the kitchen making dinner, got a text, and when I came back to the living room, LED was blinking away blue as can be. lol


I'm glad it's working for you!

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

Check that. Not working at all again. I've sent myself numerous text messages with my GF's phone and nothing. Not sure how it worked the one time it did, but nothing since.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I use stock app with Full Screen Caller ID. Handcent, SMS Popup, and GoSMS's style popups are so 2009 =P

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

So doing a bit more testing, I found the LED does work, but only when I stop the screen from turning on with the pop up. If I set the pop up to turn on the screen, no LED. If I disable the screen on for pop up, the LED works fine.

Any idea how to get both to work?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> So doing a bit more testing, I found the LED does work, but only when I stop the screen from turning on with the pop up. If I set the pop up to turn on the screen, no LED. If I disable the screen on for pop up, the LED works fine.
> 
> Any idea how to get both to work?


Does the screen turning in when you get a text mark the message as read? Does the notification go away? That's what I imagine is happening.


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll stick with Stock. Stock Messenger does everything i need it to.


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Does the screen turning in when you get a text mark the message as read? Does the notification go away? That's what I imagine is happening.


Nope. The popup will turn the screen on and turn off again after the default 30 seconds. When I turn the screen back on, the notification is still up in the bar and the popup is still up on the screen showing the message as new. No matter what amount of time I leave the phone sit, the LED will never work.


----------

